# Does my snowboard needs a fix already?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

On the bubble from base material I would suggest you take an exacts blade to it in order to make it flush. Assuming water can't get into the core through the side you should be good to go. If there is some separation on the side drop some ptex in there to seAl it up and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> On the bubble from base material I would suggest you take an exacts blade to it in order to make it flush. Assuming water can't get into the core through the side you should be good to go. If there is some separation on the side drop some ptex in there to seAl it up and keep an eye on it.


Do not do this. This will make it worse.

It's hard to say without seeing it in person. A banged in edge can kill a board. It can crack the sidewall or cause base/topsheet delams.

Go to a reputable shop and get it looked at.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Do not do this. This will make it worse.
> 
> It's hard to say without seeing it in person. A banged in edge can kill a board. It can crack the sidewall or cause base/topsheet delams.
> 
> Go to a reputable shop and get it looked at.


This.

Next time be careful where you lean your board.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

It doesnt look like it will develop into a problem. After a few runs monitor the area closely. If you see any separation it will need to be repaired to prevent core damage.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AWNOW said:


> On the bubble from base material I would suggest you take an exacts blade to it in order to make it flush. Assuming water can't get into the core through the side you should be good to go. If there is some separation on the side drop some ptex in there to seAl it up and keep an eye on it.


Utter garbage. Ptex does not seal properly, you need something like epoxy.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Do not do this. This will make it worse.
> 
> It's hard to say without seeing it in person. A banged in edge can kill a board. It can crack the sidewall or cause base/topsheet delams.
> 
> Go to a reputable shop and get it looked at.


hahaha so you're also saying be careful what advice you take on!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> hahaha so you're also saying be careful what advice you take on!


No shit Sherlock.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> No shit Sherlock.


its funny when people who don't get sarcasm use it like they do....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I lost my brand new Evil Twin at the top of the park fucking with my setup on its first day out at WP a couple years ago. Near the bottom it smashed into a rail and took a real nice ding in about the same spot, but it pushed out a way bigger bubble on the bottom.

A proper fix is like a full on cut-out which is like yea...your board is fucked. You can ride it with a cut-out and proper fix but .... I used some metal and a hammer and smashed the bubble like 2/3 of the way down so its not so bad. I have a asym 1" custom magnetraction on my back rail 










Good thing I fucking hated how that board rode.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Do not do this. This will make it worse.
> 
> It's hard to say without seeing it in person. A banged in edge can kill a board. It can crack the sidewall or cause base/topsheet delams.
> 
> Go to a reputable shop and get it looked at.





hktrdr said:


> Utter garbage. Ptex does not seal properly, you need something like epoxy.


Sorry guys, its a snowboard, not a mercedes benz. Scraping off the bubble is fine and will help reduce abnormal wear though it will show at the end of the board's life. The other dent is not large enough for epoxy, is not large enough to worry about and therefore ptex will be fine on it for now. It will in no imaginable way make things worse. 

This is a very, very minor ding and not worth getting this worked up about. Small ding, easy fix, keep riding.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> Sorry guys, its a snowboard, not a mercedes benz. Scraping off the bubble is fine and will help reduce abnormal wear though it will show at the end of the board's life. The other dent is not large enough for epoxy, is not large enough to worry about and therefore ptex will be fine on it for now. It will in no imaginable way make things worse.
> 
> This is a very, very minor ding and not worth getting this worked up about. Small ding, easy fix, keep riding.


No man. However deep that bubble is pushed from, you could easily expose a core shot by cutting that bubble down.

DO NOT DO THIS

I beat the fuck out of my precious Never Summers, that doesn't mean I'm gonna follow bad advice and hurt them worse on purpose.

*Awnow not flaming u with the big words and shit, trying to help this guy


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AWNOW said:


> Sorry guys, its a snowboard, not a mercedes benz. Scraping off the bubble is fine and will help reduce abnormal wear though it will show at the end of the board's life. The other dent is not large enough for epoxy, is not large enough to worry about and therefore ptex will be fine on it for now. It will in no imaginable way make things worse.
> 
> This is a very, very minor ding and not worth getting this worked up about. Small ding, easy fix, keep riding.


This just makes no sense. The dent is not large enough for epoxy, but you suggest using Ptex on it!? What good would that do???


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> No man. However deep that bubble is pushed from, you could easily expose a core shot by cutting that bubble down.
> 
> DO NOT DO THIS
> 
> ...


It runs zero risk of exposing your core and it is something that is done more than you might realize. The only risk is once the board is past it's prime and is running out of base material. At which point, our ole friend ptex can help out again.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> This just makes no sense. The dent is not large enough for epoxy, but you suggest using Ptex on it!? What good would that do???


Can fill in any small cracks where water might start a delam. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

AWNOW said:


> Can fill in any small cracks where water might start a delam. Better safe than sorry.


Why on earth would you want to use Ptex for that instead of epoxy? Ptex does not seal (and is not meant to), does not go into small cracks, does not adhere well, and is much more difficult to work with than epoxy. It adds nothing in this situation.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Why on earth would you want to use Ptex for that instead of epoxy? Ptex does not seal (and is not meant to), does not go into small cracks, does not adhere well, and is much more difficult to work with than epoxy. It adds nothing in this situation.


From the looks of it, I don't see it as that bad of damage. Not enough to clamp w epoxy. Ptex does absolutely go into clear cracks and isn't at all difficult to work with. Dries faster, too. Only thing you would have to worry about is it cracking and falling out. It does seal when it bonds with the base, which you are correct, would not be the case with this situation. 

He could also use super glue or duct tape on such a minor little ding if he could figure out how to get it to stay on.


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for all the responses. It is much appreciated!! I uploaded another photo, just to look at it from a different point of view. What would happen if I didn't do anything about it? I don't have the materials myself to fix it. Or should I get it fixed?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

dude.. ouch.. your season is OVER!


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess that was sarcastic? I rather want to be save, but if you guys tell me I shouldn't be such a pansy than that comforts me enough to go snowboarding this weekend! Else I cancel my plans and go to the repair shop.


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Test it out and see what happens. While you're doing that though try not to think about that ding because just thinking about it will effect the way you ride. Soo ride it like its perfect on a green or blue, if its sketchy then there is your answer. 


Me personally it would be annoying for me to know its there regardless of whether or not it effects my fun. Lol I would get it fixed


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> From the looks of it, I don't see it as that bad of damage. Not enough to clamp w epoxy. Ptex does absolutely go into clear cracks and isn't at all difficult to work with. Dries faster, too. Only thing you would have to worry about is it cracking and falling out. It does seal when it bonds with the base, which you are correct, would not be the case with this situation.
> 
> *He could also use super glue or duct tape on such a minor little ding if he could figure out how to get it to stay on.*


Now your just trying to be a troll. :huh:


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> From the looks of it, I don't see it as that bad of damage. Not enough to clamp w epoxy. Ptex does absolutely go into clear cracks and isn't at all difficult to work with. Dries faster, too. Only thing you would have to worry about is it cracking and falling out. It does seal when it bonds with the base, which you are correct, would not be the case with this situation.
> 
> He could also use super glue or duct tape on such a minor little ding if he could figure out how to get it to stay on.


You're an idiot. 

To the OP, take that board into a reputable shop and get that damage fixed. Don't listen to the idiots who are telling you to ignore that damage. A ding like that compromises the integrity of the bond between the steel, sidewall and topsheet. It's a fairly easy and cheap fix. 

I've known plenty of people who have ignored such damage and never had any adverse side effects. But I know way more people who ignored such damage and ended up with a board that delaminated into utter crap. The bottom line is that if you ignore that ding no-one is going to have any sympathy for you when your board gets cancer.


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Good point duh!


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 10, 2012)

duh said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> To the OP, take that board into a reputable shop and get that damage fixed. Don't listen to the idiots who are telling you to ignore that damage. A ding like that compromises the integrity of the bond between the steel, sidewall and topsheet. It's a fairly easy and cheap fix.
> 
> I've known plenty of people who have ignored such damage and never had any adverse side effects. But I know way more people who ignored such damage and ended up with a board that delaminated into utter crap. The bottom line is that if you ignore that ding no-one is going to have any sympathy for you when your board gets cancer.


Thanks all your your reply. @Duh, you are totally right! I will go to the repair shop this weekend and have it fixed. Better to cancel my plans this weekend, but still able to use this board after the season. I just used it for 3 times so far, and must repay itself at least 2 seasons.

If the thread is still open, I will let you guys know what the repair guy told me this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

duh said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> To the OP, take that board into a reputable shop and get that damage fixed. Don't listen to the idiots who are telling you to ignore that damage. A ding like that compromises the integrity of the bond between the steel, sidewall and topsheet. It's a fairly easy and cheap fix.
> 
> I've known plenty of people who have ignored such damage and never had any adverse side effects. But I know way more people who ignored such damage and ended up with a board that delaminated into utter crap. The bottom line is that if you ignore that ding no-one is going to have any sympathy for you when your board gets cancer.


Not even close to an idiot. You clearly didn't read any of what I had to say, because you reiterate my point. This is an easy and cheap fix. If you think that is going to compromise a board in a way that is critical you need to ride a bit harder or stop buying shitty snowboards. This thread is fucking retarded with how people are overthinking a very simple issue. It is a snowboard, they get fucked up, do a quick fix and get back out there.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> Not even close to an idiot. You clearly didn't read any of what I had to say, because you reiterate my point. This is an easy and cheap fix. If you think that is going to compromise a board in a way that is critical you need to ride a bit harder or stop buying shitty snowboards. This thread is fucking retarded with how people are overthinking a very simple issue. It is a snowboard, they get fucked up, do a quick fix and get back out there.


Yep, still an idiot. I read everything you wrote, and still disagree with your advice. If you don't think that the damage shown will compromise the board you have no business giving advice on board repair. Bottom line- stop giving stupid advice and you won't be called an idiot.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

duh said:


> Yep, still an idiot. I read everything you wrote, and still disagree with your advice. If you don't think that the damage shown will compromise the board you have no business giving advice on board repair. Bottom line- stop giving stupid advice and you won't be called an idiot.


Once again you demonstrate typical desk jockey retardation by lacking the ability to comprehend English while thinking you are proving a point after putting words in my mouth. I'll have to upload some photos of some actual damage that will compromise a board to help you understand. I know it's hard when you spend all your time out in the Midwest looking at your board, but for those that ride regularly, that is no sweat. Stop over thinking it, it's a snowboard not a Mercedes Benz.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Once again you demonstrate typical desk jockey retardation by lacking the ability to comprehend English while thinking you are proving a point after putting words in my mouth. I'll have to upload some photos of some actual damage that will compromise a board to help you understand. I know it's hard when you spend all your time out in the Midwest looking at your board, but for those that ride regularly, that is no sweat. Stop over thinking it, it's a snowboard not a Mercedes Benz.


i agree that it doesnt look too bad but in no way would i say you want to cut any of the base out to make it smooth, nor would i use ptex to fill a gap in the side wall. always use epoxy.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, epoxy or even urethane, but I would use epoxy, this way it could be sanded to run even with the current edge.

Edit: though I would only do this if your local reputable shop could not fix it, just to make it last as long as possible, and you could see if it would get warrantied, sometimes companies may do this just for the customer satisfaction.


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Forum,
This weekend I did go to the snowboard shop. The guys did tell me that I had to get it fixed or else the backside might loosen due to the rapid temperature changes (from cold to warm). 

Now about the costs. This stupidity cost me 130 US dollars (120CHF) to get it fixed. I will show you guys a picture of the fixed board friday. 

Again thanks for the advice!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Doppelgänger said:


> Hi Forum,
> This weekend I did go to the snowboard shop. The guys did tell me that I had to get it fixed or else the backside might loosen due to the rapid temperature changes (from cold to warm).
> 
> Now about the costs. This stupidity cost me 130 US dollars (120CHF) to get it fixed. I will show you guys a picture of the fixed board friday.
> ...


Wow, I would recommend not going back to that shop ever. No way that is anywhere close to 130 worth of work.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> Once again you demonstrate typical desk jockey retardation by lacking the ability to comprehend English while thinking you are proving a point after putting words in my mouth. I'll have to upload some photos of some actual damage that will compromise a board to help you understand. I know it's hard when you spend all your time out in the Midwest looking at your board, but for those that ride regularly, that is no sweat. Stop over thinking it, it's a snowboard not a Mercedes Benz.


My desk is in Mammoth, right where it's been earning me a living snowboarding for the last 25+ years. One of the skills I learned while in this world is the know how to fix that damage the right way. I have seen plenty of worse damage, but damage is damage and when left untreated will more than likely lead to much bigger problems. Would I have charged the guy $130.00, hell no. 

No a snowboard is not a Mercedes, but it's also not a skateboard. Fixing a ding like this is done for the same reason you fix a ding in your surfboard, you spent a lot of money on the equipment and want to get the most use out of it for the longest possible time. Same reason you change your oil, the car runs either way but a well maintained car runs better and lasts longer. 

The damage on that board WILL affect the ride, the board is edge high in the impact area which will lead to a catchier ride. The bubble in the base is an area where the base has delaminated from the core, shaving the base with a blade won't reattach the base to the core. There is obvious separation in the sidewall bond which will allow water in, that needs a proper lasting seal. That's just the damage I can see from a few pics, but what do I know? :icon_scratch:


P.S. I get a lot of time to "look at my board"s while I'm regularly riding 120+ day years. :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Doppelgänger said:


> Hi Forum,
> This weekend I did go to the snowboard shop. The guys did tell me that I had to get it fixed or else the backside might loosen due to the rapid temperature changes (from cold to warm).
> 
> Now about the costs. This stupidity cost me 130 US dollars (120CHF) to get it fixed. I will show you guys a picture of the fixed board friday.
> ...


Not suprised at the cost, this is what you will/should get:


click for a brief little photo how-to.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I paid $35 for a similar (worse actually) dent in my edge. They cut out some of the base next to the impacted edge, straighened the edge, hammered down the raised area, then sealed the "incision" with ptex. I would not pay $130 for your damage, which is much less severe than my $35 fix.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

onthefence said:


> I paid $35 for a similar (worse actually) dent in my edge. They cut out some of the base next to the impacted edge, straighened the edge, hammered down the raised area, then sealed the "incision" with ptex. I would not pay $130 for your damage, which is much less severe than my $35 fix.


The difference is that what you got *was* a $35 fix. Except I used my own hammer at home to do the same shitty repair for free.

For $130 you will get the kind of fix that I linked.

This is apples vs oranges so what you would or would not pay isn't really relevant. Sounds rude? Sorry the internet is mean not my fault.


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Forum,

I just got my snowboard back from the repair shop. The guy from the shop helped me and couldn't really explain how the actually fix the board. It is very unnoticeable now and I will continue snowboarding next week. Here are a few pics as promised. Next time I will definitely look better were I put my board! 

Again thanks guys and take care.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty...but I probably would have just left that little dent alone. It wouldn't have affected your performance or speed. Boards are saturated with epoxy, so, it wouldn't have taken in water, either. 

granted, prices are much higher in europe, but I think those people at your shop saw you coming and took advantage of you. By the time you get a couple of core shots and other dings, that little dent will look like nothing. I, at least, would have waited until more significant (non-DIY) damage and got a bundle repair deal at the shop.


----------

